# Newbie here.



## Defectindesign (2 mo ago)

Looking to get into target practice and maybe a hunt at some point in my life to knock it off the bucket list.
My question to the experienced folks out there is, should I buy a brand new bow in the 5-$600 range or maybe find an older higher end option at the same price point?
The only benefit I can see in buying the new bow is it can be detuned for my 12-year-old if he becomes interested in it. But if I decide to upgrade, then I’m buying two brand new bows. I don’t see him hunting anytime soon so buying a cheaper bow to see if he likes it seems like way to go there

Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Oliver.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Ma


----------



## Unluckybigt (8 mo ago)

First off welcome, secondly it depends if you want a bow that is adjustable enough for youth then go that way. You can even find a lot of good bows like a PSE stinger or Elite ember for cheap used. But if you want one specifically for you to use on a hunt I would say go with an older higher end bow. I shoot a pse evo NXT that I got very cheap and it is an amazing bow.


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal! I agree with Unlucky. Get a higher end used bow. With all these new models coming out, people will be dumping this year's model or the previous year's. As for your son, you could try getting him a recurve and if he starts to dig it, a used bow for him would save you some money.


----------



## Defectindesign (2 mo ago)

Jpp4203 said:


> Welcome from Ma


I’m on the cape.

Where are you from?


----------



## Defectindesign (2 mo ago)

Great points. I was thinking I should wait till the end of hunting season to find something good.

I did find a Cruzer G2 on Craigslist for $275. Comes with 6 arrows and a release. But I don’t think I’d want to hunt with it. I’d probably want something more durable/reliable


----------



## sroth277 (3 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome from KY


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Defectindesign said:


> I’m on the cape.
> 
> Where are you from?


Western Ma right on the Vermont border


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Defectindesign (2 mo ago)

I understand it’s because I’m new but what does it take to make offers in the marketplace?


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

Defectindesign said:


> Looking to get into target practice and maybe a hunt at some point in my life to knock it off the bucket list.
> My question to the experienced folks out there is, should I buy a brand new bow in the 5-$600 range or maybe find an older higher end option at the same price point?
> The only benefit I can see in buying the new bow is it can be detuned for my 12-year-old if he becomes interested in it. But if I decide to upgrade, then I’m buying two brand new bows. I don’t see him hunting anytime soon so buying a cheaper bow to see if he likes it seems like way to go there
> 
> ...


Welcome my friend ❤


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Defectindesign (2 mo ago)

picked this up from the original owner today.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mdt12 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Dirtysleeve67 (Jan 26, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

